# new 32 focus boa packing out?



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Boots pack out from snowboarding, typically lots of snowboarding. Walking around with them on at your house isn't going to change much, your gonna have to wait until you ride for a couple days to see any significant difference.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

well to add on to the op's question... if you try on something that fits nice... but not too snug... will it be too big when it packs out ?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> well to add on to the op's question... if you try on something that fits nice... but not too snug... will it be too big when it packs out ?


Yup! Happened to me twice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Walking around is good to get them molded when you heat them. Otherwise, are they designed with walking in mind?

Did you get fitted? Standing with the angle the boot give your lower leg you should feel the end of the boot. Flex into the tongue and you should feel your foot move from the front and leaning back you should not get enough pressure to curl your toes but you should be pushing a little on the front of the boot. Also, get Superfeet, Sole's, Shredbeds... some aftermarket insoles. The ones in your 32's are pointless.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm sure walking around with them was considered but the boot its quite stiff but its doable with the boa loosened up.as you mentioned that the insoles on the 32 is pointless,why is it?its supposed to be a level 3 top of the line insoles by 32 boots... i have one of those ALIGN insoles from my old boots.i guess i could put them in there.dumb question,should i remove the stock or just place it on top:dunno: anyways,i appreciate the replies, thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pull the insoles out, I bet you can fold them in half, a couple times, in different places. Think that'll give you support?

Replace, don't put on top.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks Nivek,i'll play with it tommorow and do laundry and mow the grass to further my break in period:laugh: thanks again,cannot wait for snow


----------

